# poop disposal



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

I've read lots of talk about poop. Not quite sure this is the right place for the question. Seem to fit to me cause too much poop on the ground can cause health issues. Has anyone seen or used The Doggie Dooley? It's a septic system for dog waste. Bagging in the summer brings all types of flies around our trash dumpsters and living in Texas, the heat can really smell up the place.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Years ago when I lived in Ohio I used a Doggie Dooley... as long as you follow the directions to a T - it wasn't too bad. Now living in SW Florida on a barrier island can't use one as the water table is too high and you can't dig down far enough in dry ground.

We keep a separate rubber garbage can lined with a contractor heavy duty garbage bag, we pick up the poop with poop bags each time Ziva goes .... and toss it in the "poop poop bucket" which is what we call it, after we pick up we tell Ziva let's go to the poop poop bucket and she runs right for it, anyway.... we keep a bag of lime and we sprinkle lime in the garbage can each day which helps to keep the odor down... (when I used to have horses, after cleaning the stalls we always sprinkled the stall with lime before applying a new layer of straw) ..... 
Each Tuesday morning the contractor bag of V poop gets added to the garbage collection and we put in a new bag liner and start the process over again. That has been our solution to the problem so far.


----------

